

Nadella's View on Wearables Is Short Sighted - jeremyepstein
http://venturebeat.com/2015/03/16/microsoft-ceo-satya-nadella-on-wearables-devices-will-come-and-go/#

======
jeremyepstein
One key to future wearables is the inclusion of both data and device. In the
next 10 years the data we receive will have even more impact than it does now
in personal wearables.

We'll be able to monitor our cells and spot irregularities and mutations. We
still need to effective devices to do that. This is why Google and Bikanta's
nanotech projects are absolutely critical.

My 2 cents on that.

